# NBA Draft Thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table bgcolor="#9e6718" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="482"><tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#9e6718" width="40">







</td><td bgcolor="#9e6718" width="180">







</td><td bgcolor="#9e6718" width="240">







</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Toronto Raptors</td><td width="240">Andrea Bargnani, Forward, Italy</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Chicago Bulls (from New York)</td><td width="240">LaMarcus Aldridge, Forward, Texas (to Portland)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Charlotte Bobcats</td><td width="240">Adam Morrison, Forward, Gonzaga</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Portland Trail Blazers</td><td width="240">Tyrus Thomas, Forward, Louisiana State (to Chicago)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Atlanta Hawks</td><td width="240">Shelden Williams, Forward, Duke</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td width="240">Brandon Roy, Guard, Washington (to Portland)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Boston Celtics</td><td width="240">Randy Foye, Guard, Villanova (to Minnesota via Portland)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Houston Rockets</td><td width="240">Rudy Gay, Forward, Connecticut</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Golden State Warriors</td><td width="240">Patrick O'Bryant, Center, Bradley</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Seattle Supersonics</td><td width="240">Saer Sene, Forward, Senegal</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Orlando Magic</td><td width="240">J.J. Redick, Guard, Duke</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">N.O./Okla. City Hornets </td><td width="240">Hilton Armstrong, Center, Connecticut</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Philadelphia 76ers</td><td width="240">Thabo Sefolosha, Guard, Switzerland (to Chicago)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Utah Jazz</td><td width="240">Ronnie Brewer, Guard, Arkansas</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">N.O./Okla. City Hornets (from Milwaukee)</td><td width="240">Cedric Simmons, Forward, North Carolina State</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Chicago Bulls</td><td width="240">Rodney Carney, Forward, Memphis (to Philadelphia)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Indiana Pacers</td><td width="240">Shawne Williams, Forward, Memphis</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Washington Wizards</td><td width="240">Oleksiy Pecherov, Center, Ukraine</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Sacramento Kings</td><td width="240">Quincy Douby, Guard, Rutgers</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">New York Knicks (from Denver)</td><td width="240">Renaldo Balkman, Forward, South Carolina</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Phoenix Suns (from L.A. Lakers)</td><td width="240">Rajon Rondo, Guard, Kentucky (to Boston)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">New Jersey Nets (from L.A. Clippers)</td><td width="240">Marcus Williams, Guard, Connecticut</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">New Jersey Nets</td><td width="240">Josh Boone, Forward, Connecticut</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Memphis Grizzlies</td><td width="240">Kyle Lowry, Guard, Villanova</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td width="240">Shannon Brown, Guard, Michigan State</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">L.A. Lakers (from Miami) </td><td width="240">Jordan Farmar, Guard, UCLA</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Phoenix Suns</td><td width="240">Sergio Rodriguez, Guard, Spain (to Portland)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Dallas Mavericks</td><td width="240">Maurice Ager, Guard, Michigan State</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">New York Knicks (from San Antonio)</td><td width="240">Mardy Collins, Guard, Temple</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td width="40">







</td> <td width="180">Portland Trail Blazers (from Detroit)</td><td width="240">Joel Freeland, Forward, United Kingdom</td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Heres my prediction for the lottery

Bargnani
Thomas
Morrison
Aldrige
Williams
Foye
Marcus Williams
Roy
O'Bryant
Rudy Gay
Ronnie Brewer
Rodney Carney
JJ Redick

edited, for the boston/portland trade


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Toronto Raptors Select


Andrea Bargnani


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Trade*

#4 - LaMarcus Aldrige , Viktor, Future cash

#2 - Tyrus Thomas

Chicago selects LaMarcus Aldrige for the Portland Trailblazers


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Charlotte Bobcats select...Adam Morrison!!

Solid pick, provides them with great offense. Anyone see his mugshot? lmao


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Haha Yeah I saw it


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Dynasty said:


> Haha Yeah I saw it


Post in here, let's get some discussions going


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I cant, leaving for my grandma's


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Atlanta Hawks; Shelden Williams

God, that forehead is HUGE!!

They should of taken someone else; Marcus Williams or Patrick O'Bryant


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> I cant, leaving for my grandma's


LOL...

LOL......

LOL..........


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Minnesota's pick will be the first which could really change up the draft

Foye? Gay?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I think Minnesota's pick will be the first which could really change up the draft
> 
> Foye? Gay?


These drafts stress me out because I personally wouldn't know which one to pick if I were in their shoes...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> These drafts stress me out because I personally wouldn't know which one to pick if I were in their shoes...


FOYE! Final answer....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> These drafts stress me out because I personally wouldn't know which one to pick if I were in their shoes...


Agreed. Although, I bet I ould do better than some GM's.

Minnesota takes Brandon Roy, great pick - KG will be happy as he is ready to contribute


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Agreed. Although, I bet I ould do better than some GM's.
> 
> Minnesota takes Brandon Roy, great pick - KG will be happy as he is ready to contribute


Brandon Roy is actually one of my favorite player in this draft. MIN needs more than Roy to turn it around though...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Houston is up - this will be interesting. Theres a rumour #8 is going to Memphis for Shane Battier


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Saer Sene..strange

Anyone hear Sterns testy-pop


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando needs to take Redick. He'll be the next Dennis Scott.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

THank God Reddick is off the board. Now i can relax


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino said:


> THank God Reddick is off the board. Now i can relax


Thabo Sefolosha, interesting...

Brewer and Carney still there


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

WOW at gay being traded, houston needs athletism and gay provides that.


----------



## reDirkulous (Jun 5, 2006)

How far will Marcus Williams fall?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is great for Dallas..

One ormore of these guys will be available; Alexander Johnson, James White, Sergio Rodriguez, Jordan Farmer


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

YES! NETS GET THE(ARGUABLY) BEST PG IN THE DRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dont know much about Ager.....someone help me out on his strengths and was it a good pick for Mavs?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Meh I don't think he'll be on our roster come tipoff. I mean he might be, many people think he fits in with our system...which he would, if we were still playing Nellie ball. We need a slasher, I've been saying that, Guillermo Diaz does just that. I don't know. Maybe we can get a steal at #58 (can you imagine getting Johnson with this pick?).


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

2dumb2live said:


> YES! NETS GET THE(ARGUABLY) BEST PG IN THE DRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dont know much about Ager.....someone help me out on his strengths and was it a good pick for Mavs?


No..inarguably. This is a weak point guard class (in fact the only place the class is strong in is at the wings), but you guys got a really good PG who under Kidd will blossom. He's ready to be second-string IMO. Of course, my opinions are wrong around twelve thousand percent of the time, so yeah.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> No..inarguably. This is a weak point guard class (in fact the only place the class is strong in is at the wings), but you guys got a really good PG who under Kidd will blossom. He's ready to be second-string IMO. Of course, my opinions are wrong around *twelve thousand percent of the time*, so yeah.


ill keep that in mind


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn, being a Knicks fan is a *****. Luckily I have the Nets to root for since their moving to Brooklyn.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

A couple years of hell await you. 

I'm surprised Johnson's still alive after 42 picks. Survive 15 more picks please :banana: .


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I like Gibson for the Cavs. Can't be worst than Eric Snow right?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Gibson's a good pick. The Cavs picked well tonight.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn! Pacers grabbed Johnson.

Diaz lives though!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dammit Pacers.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Huh, Blazers grabbed Johnson as well. WTF is going on in Portland?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Portland = Bandits of the 2006 NBA Draft.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

#58 pick coming up..

Taj Gray maybe?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Memphis gets Johnson!? WTF!??! What a draft for them...

And Diaz just got taken :\.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed, Memphis has had one of the better nights tonight


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Memphis just came out of no where and got lucky. Getting Gay was great for them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I bet we take one of either;

Kevin Pittsnoggle, Taj Gray or Will Blalock


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I bet we take one of either;
> 
> Kevin Pittsnoggle, Taj Gray or Will Blalock


Thinkin' the same thing.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow. We picked a random European.

Label me unimpressed by Donnie Nelson on the night.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Danilo Pinnock?

Actually StackAttack, he played three years of College Basketball for George Washington Colonials


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left" width="10%">SEASON</td> <td>MIN</td> <td>PTS</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>TO</td> <td>A/T</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>PF</td> <td>FG%</td> <td>FT%</td> <td>3P%</td> <td>PPS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">2003-2004</td> <td>22.9</td> <td>9.8</td> <td>3.4</td> <td>1.2</td> <td>1.9</td> <td>.65</td> <td>1.6</td> <td>.8</td> <td>1.9</td> <td>.469</td> <td>.787</td> <td>.396</td> <td>1.22</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">2004-2005</td> <td>29.3</td> <td>13.4</td> <td>5.1</td> <td>2.1</td> <td>2.0</td> <td>1.09</td> <td>1.6</td> <td>.6</td> <td>2.3</td> <td>.494</td> <td>.766</td> <td>.275</td> <td>1.27</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">2005-2006</td> <td>31.6</td> <td>14.5</td> <td>5.3</td> <td>3.1</td> <td>2.0</td> <td>1.51</td> <td>2.4</td> <td>.5</td> <td>2.0</td> <td>.485</td> <td>.709</td> <td>.275</td> <td>1.29</td></tr></tbody></table>
http://gwsports.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/pinnock_danilo(j.r.)01.html


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha, my bad, I just heard the way Dan Patrick said it and it sounded European. Decent stats. Good stealer, apparently. We got pretty much nothing tonight, I expected a Quisy deal, nothing doing.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

danillo pinnock and maurice ager pinnock aint that good but ager is pretty good, he is very quick and is very athletic and has a good jump shot


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Scouting Report: A mid-range scorer with slashing ability ... Slightly undersized for the frontcourt but strength and athleticism helps him to partially compensate ... A poor long range shooter, so he doesn't fit on the perimeter ... At his best going to the goal ... Tremendous leaper, he finishes in traffic ... Able to consistently beat his man off the dribble with his first step ... Good rebounder ... Excellent shot-blocker at 6-5 ... Has a load of potential defensively with his physical skills ... Ability to go from 0-60 quickly gives him a jump on the ball for interceptions and deflections. 

Thats about all i could find.

-- Taken off somenoe at RealGM


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

A SLASHER! Huzzah!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I think that the Mavs will bring in Pittsnoogle and/or Gray as free agents. I really don't want to see VanHorn back.


----------



## miles (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't see us getting Pittsnogle but Keith Van suck wont be back....


----------



## miles (Mar 18, 2006)

Justin Williams is a guy to watch out for. He is a center who is a great rebounder and shot blocker and if he can get any offensive game he will be pure greatness. Hes just like Sheldon Williams.


----------



## miles (Mar 18, 2006)

The Knicks had the worst draft drafting a guy at the 20th pick that they could had gotten undrafted free agent... Portland had a great draft including picking up three 2nd rounders. Also Chicago had a awesome draft getting the most talented player in the draft and maybe the next Amare(smaller) Tyrus Thomas. Hes a project yet a very good one. Chicago is a team that will be very good and is in a great stituationa nd is in the Ben Wallace sweepstakes...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

miles said:


> The Knicks had the worst draft drafting a guy at the 20th pick that they could had gotten undrafted free agent... Portland had a great draft including picking up three 2nd rounders. Also Chicago had a awesome draft getting the most talented player in the draft and maybe the next Amare(smaller) Tyrus Thomas. Hes a project yet a very good one. Chicago is a team that will be very good and is in a great stituationa nd is in the Ben Wallace sweepstakes...


Agreed, I am going to do a draft writeup on winners and losers


----------



## miles (Mar 18, 2006)

The Mavs have traded their 2nd round pick (Danilo Pannock) to the L.A. Lakers for their second round pick next year (which is originally from Miami).


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

miles said:


> The Mavs have traded their 2nd round pick (Danilo Pannock) to the L.A. Lakers for their second round pick next year (which is originally from Miami).


Now that pick makes a little more sense on the Mavericks side.


----------



## miles (Mar 18, 2006)

TRADE RUMOR

From the ticket radio:

"Stack, Diop and a 2007 pick for Ben Wallace"


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

miles said:


> TRADE RUMOR
> 
> From the ticket radio:
> 
> "Stack, Diop and a 2007 pick for Ben Wallace"



I wouldnt do it. Ben may be an inside presence but he cant hit FT's to save his life. Hed be our version of Hack a Snaq. Theyd calll it Pin a Ben or somethin. Ugh. Plus Stack is our spark guy off the bench. If we trade Stack we need someone who will score.


----------

